# Buckmark Standard vs Camper?



## tarnis

I was just curious what the difference was between the two? Also if I were to say go with the camper and put the money I save towards adding a Tactical Solutions barrel on later if I feel I need to would I be coming out ahead? Used to do competition rifle shooting in high school and I was pretty good but haven't owned or really even touched a gun in years. Kind of trying to get back into things, and this will be my first. Rather buy and do things right the first time then have to buy a new gun later.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

tarnis said:


> I was just curious what the difference was between the two? Also if I were to say go with the camper and put the money I save towards adding a Tactical Solutions barrel on later if I feel I need to would I be coming out ahead? Used to do competition rifle shooting in high school and I was pretty good but haven't owned or really even touched a gun in years. Kind of trying to get back into things, and this will be my first. Rather buy and do things right the first time then have to buy a new gun later.


You may have done some of "this" stuff below ?

If you want to compare specs, go here to the Browning Buckmark site.
Browning Buck Mark Pistols, Product Family

If you want to compare both specs, and prices in your area, go here to Davidson's Gallery of Guns. Click on the Gun Genie. Then Browning, then Buckmark.
www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of guns: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.
You can check specs and availability and list prices at this Davidson site for all the Buck Mark models. And get the actual prices at dealers in your area.

If you want to know ALL things Buckmark, go here. I've put you into the rimfirecentral.com/browning sub-forum. 
Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

This Browning sub-forum has ALL kinds of threads on "things Buck Mark". "Chim" is the master guru. You should ask "your question" here.
Yours is a fairly common question. And, they love to answer. :mrgreen:
Also, click on the sticky "Buck Mark Starter Thread" at the top. A WEALTH of Buck Mark info awaits you.
Including all about standard vs. URX vs. UDX grips. They have different grip frames.

I waited and waited to get my Buck Mark Plus with the UDX laminated rosewood grips. I loved the "look". The other models shoot just as well.
I got it through Davidson's Gun Genie picked up by my favorite local gun store (cheapest price too). Davidson's distribution center is at our airport.
I've added a Browning "rail", and a TruGlo "cheapie" red/green multi-recticle sight. For about $85 total. Works great.

Buck Mark fever strikes just once, but lasts a lifetime. Good Luck ! :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

@ DanP_from_AZ

Great answer ..., very helpful.

I chose the Camper and added optics to it later.










I like the camper because of the way it felt in my hand and the grips.

Good luck in your search.

:smt1099


----------



## Stevebitt300

That sparked my interest in getting a Buck Mark, probably a Camper. .... had a Buck Mark 'Standard' which has the slab-side barrel and nice


----------



## VietVet68

dondavis3 said:


> @ DanP_from_AZ
> 
> Great answer ..., very helpful.
> 
> I chose the Camper and added optics to it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the camper because of the way it felt in my hand and the grips.
> 
> Good luck in your search.
> 
> :smt1099


I'm probably going to buy my first .22 LR & I like the Buck Mark Camper. Can you tell me the Brand & model of the scope you installed on yours?


----------



## Baldy

Fine looking Pistol you have there for sure Mr. Davis...:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

Thank you - it's sure a good shooter.

:smt1099


----------



## Mik3e

I chose the Camper because there are no finger groves on the grip. They never fit my hand and I end up with aching fingers.


----------

